# evercoat fiberglass cloth



## redfish5 (Jun 28, 2011)

I am getting ready to repair a small patch on the keel of my river hawk, as well as add a low front deck to the front.  I purchased epoxy resin already and need to get the fiberglass cloth.  My local auto stores carry evercoat fiberglass cloth.  One package says 6 oz and the other I'm not sure.  Same brand but different package.  Will this cloth be adequate or should I order from somewhere?  I was hoping to start working on it this evening, so I would rather not order, but want to make sure I do it right with the right supplies!  Thanks for the help.  

Here is a link to the cloth.  
http://www.oreillyauto.com/site/c/detail/EVC0/912/N0481.oap?ck=Search_fiberglass_N0481_-1_1458&keyword=fiberglass&pt=N0481&ppt=C0171

http://www.oreillyauto.com/site/c/detail/EVC0/918/N0481.oap?ck=Search_fiberglass_N0481_-1_1458&keyword=fiberglass&pt=N0481&ppt=C0171


----------



## Brett (Jul 16, 2008)

6 oz cloth will do the job, accepts epoxy well.
will take a few layers to create thickness and strength.
8 layers of 6 oz cloth saturated with epoxy and let harden
only produces a skin about 5/64ths inch thick.

yeah I measured it...


----------



## Frank_Sebastian (Oct 15, 2007)

Make sure the cloth says it is compatible with epoxy if you are going to use epoxy.

Frank_S


----------



## redfish5 (Jun 28, 2011)

Thanks for the help. I didn't know if it would be better to use a biaxial(sp?) cloth vs. woven, but I figured for such a small lightweight boat anyways the little extra strength wouldn't make much of a difference.


----------

